# Help identifying cc



## Jrfoxx2 (May 30, 2019)

So, i have 2 of these that were gifted to me and I was told that they are 1998 Punch Super Selection no.2's.

Several people have questioned it, so i did some investigating on cubancigareebsite.com, and the 5.5 inch length and 42rg, as well as having a pre 2009 band, doesn't match up with either of the Super Selections. 

So now I have no idea what it really is. 
Unfortunately can't figure out who I got it from searching my pm's to ask about it. 

Anyone able to identify it?

Its also slightly box pressed if that helps









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Perhaps a Petite Corona?


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Maybe Corona or pre-2002 Royal Coronations w/o the tube?

Edit: never mind the RC - wouldn't be box pressed.


----------



## Jrfoxx2 (May 30, 2019)

Bird-Dog said:


> Maybe Corona or pre-2002 Royal Coronations w/o the tube?
> 
> Edit: never mind the RC - wouldn't be box pressed.


A couple people on another forum suggested the Corona as well, and everything seems to fit, so I suspect they are correct. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrfoxx2 (May 30, 2019)

Bird-Dog said:


> Maybe Corona or pre-2002 Royal Coronations w/o the tube?
> 
> Edit: never mind the RC - wouldn't be box pressed.


Its only barely box pressed, and may not have originally made as one, normally the box press is more pronounced than this one, but its there. Could simply have gotten a little squared off from storage in a box for 23 years 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Looks yummy smoke it!


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Jrfoxx2 said:


> Its only barely box pressed, and may not have originally made as one, *normally the box press is more pronounced than this one*, but its there. Could simply have gotten a little squared off from storage in a box for 23 years
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


You're thinking in NC terms. Most any CC packed in a 25-count dress box will be box pressed to some degree. Sometimes more pronounced, sometimes not. Just a consequence of packing to ensure they don't get damaged rolling around, not so much intentionally creating a completely square cigar. AFAIK cigars don't simply flatten under their own weight from sitting for however long. So, the chances are about 99.99% likely it was from a dress box.


----------



## Jrfoxx2 (May 30, 2019)

Bird-Dog said:


> You're thinking in NC terms. Most any CC packed in a 25-count dress box will be box pressed to some degree. Sometimes more pronounced, sometimes not. Just a consequence of packing to ensure they don't get damaged rolling around, not so much intentionally creating a completely square cigar. AFAIK cigars don't simply flatten under their own weight from sitting for however long. So, the chances are about 99.99% likely it was from a dress box.


I certainly agree.
I have had it happen to some of my Cigars in the past after only a few years 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------

